# changing disk sander disks



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

How do you remove the old disk from a sander like this? I scraped it with a razor scraper, then used laquer thinner to clean the rest up, then I put a new disk on. But there must be a better way.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I changed one just the other day. I heated up the disc with a heat gun to soften the glue and then peeled it off. I had to use a scraper to lift one edge, but then the disc came off fairly easily. I then used mineral spirits to clean up the glue residue and applied a new disc.


----------



## diywoodworker (Jul 27, 2011)

I've used temporary spray adhesive on cloth backed sandpaper and made my own discs. Cheaper and very easy to remove. Feathering adhesive can also be used, but it's more expensive. Just an idea for the next round of discs you buy.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep, a heat gun.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Just this past week I bought one of those rubber-like sticks for cleaning up sanding belts/pads at Harbor Freight for about $6. I thought it was going to be a gimmick, but it works great. I may never change my disc or belt again.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

From a historical prospective.......

Somewhere around here is a "tube"(its a cardbd sleeve @2" in diameter with the goop inside)of this wax like,tannish in colour...."stick'm" stuff.Came out of a huge pattern making facility in Phila.Pa sometime around WWII.Apparently this "stuff" was the hot ticket for usin on monster disc sanders of that time period.

In use,its too easy.......get the bare disc up to speed and then hold the exposed goop(peel back crdbd)to the running wheel.It spreads like butter.Turn off machine and quickly smack a bare backed pc of sand paper on it.......and get on with the sanding.To change paper....stop machine and peel it off...smack a new pc on and continue.The brilliance to the product is that one application lasts a looooong time.The "ole man" that gave it to me probably used it for 10 or more years and it wasn't even half used up.

Whether theres a product like this on today's mkt......beats me?I'm not much into discs even though we have an old monster(dating to around 1910-1920?)16".BW


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Streamwinner said:


> Just this past week I bought one of those rubber-like sticks for cleaning up sanding belts/pads at Harbor Freight for about $6. I thought it was going to be a gimmick, but it works great. I may never change my disc or belt again.


I have a couple of those "eraser" sticks, and I really like how they clean up the sanding surface, BUT - you will need to change those belts/discs -they still wear out over time.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have found that if you flip the belt around you can get more use from it. The front edges of the grit gets worn but the back edge doesn't. So by flipping it, you get new sharp grit. And also, yes, those eraser things work great.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Streamwinner said:


> Just this past week I bought one of those rubber-like sticks for cleaning up sanding belts/pads at Harbor Freight for about $6. I thought it was going to be a gimmick, but it works great. I may never change my disc or belt again.


some of the cheep shoes have the same rubber sole's. They work just like the stick you bought. i used to use my junk shoes for that .


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Thought that stuff looked familiar :smile:


----------

